# What music do you guys like?



## DT546 (Apr 28, 2010)

Basicly, what music do you like, not specificaly while cubing, just generally what music do you listen to

My current favourite artists are (in no particular order) : 
You me at six
All time low
Four year strong
Escape the fate 
Outasight
Tenacious D
Zebrahead

What are yours, just interested to see what other cubers listen to


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 28, 2010)

This kind of thread has been made a bazillion times...


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been listening to Музыка из кейгенов recently.

ORiON, Razor1911, tPORt, PHROZEN, ICU - all good ^_^


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 28, 2010)

Classical.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 28, 2010)

Aki likes this ^_^


----------



## Johan444 (Apr 28, 2010)

last.fm/user/Johan444


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 28, 2010)

Acoustic guitar
Classical
Rock
Prog Rock
Metal
Death Metal
Blackened Death Metal
PROG METAL ♥♥♥♥♥♥

Favorite bands :
Dream Theater
Jack Johson
Sam Roberts
Devil Driver


----------



## Meep (Apr 28, 2010)

I normally only have one main favorite band/singer at a time. So far it's been

SOAD -> Tenacious D -> Jonathan Coulton


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 28, 2010)

SOAD and Tenacious D are ****ing nice  Especially SOAD


----------



## Pembo (Apr 28, 2010)

Progressive Rock mainly, I branch out into alternative stuff and classic rock.

Can't beat ELP and KC.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 28, 2010)

im really into anime openings and endings :fp

other than that, i kinda like SOAD, sum41, err cant think of any more.. Reborn! OP 8 ftw


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow Tenacious D suck.

Dene listens to DEATH METAL and co. My favourite bands are:

Korn
Fear Factory
In Flames
Flyleaf
Kelly Clarkson


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 28, 2010)

Recently I'm listening to B.o.B, Wiz Khalifa, Kid Cudi, Young Money etc. You know. That "mainstream crap".


----------



## elimescube (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't know many cubers who listen to the same music as I do. Enlighten me:

Mother Mother
Crystal Castles
Sigur Ros
Ratatat
MGMT
Modest Mouse
Stars
Bright Eyes
Justice
MSTRKRFT
Beck
Phoenix
Vampire Weekend
Peter Bjorn and John
Sufjan Stevens
...



dbax0999 said:


> Recently I'm listening to B.o.B, Wiz Khalifa, Kid Cudi, Young Money etc. You know. That "mainstream crap".



Kid Cudi is interesting, he is definitly mainstream, but he throws such alternative elements into some of his music. For example I've heard songs by him in collaboration with Ratatat, MGMT and Vampire Weekend, some of my favourite groups.


----------



## coinman (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm listening to al sorts of music (almost) but a group i like to return to from time to time is I Monster, it's a British electronic music group. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPwZxJWsfdg&feature=related


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjviWgLQLe4


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 28, 2010)

[youtube]OjviWgLQLe4&hl[/youtube]


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 28, 2010)

elimescube said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > Recently I'm listening to B.o.B, Wiz Khalifa, Kid Cudi, Young Money etc. You know. That "mainstream crap".
> ...



Pursuit of Happiness. Lovin' it.


----------



## coinman (Apr 28, 2010)

elimescube said:


> I don't know many cubers who listen to the same music as I do. Enlighten me:
> 
> Mother Mother
> Crystal Castles
> ...



Ratatat but not Ratata?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2trCW-vbBJs
It's in Swedish..
And Kid Cudi, is it due to this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iA6TmmCFMg


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 28, 2010)

rap 
mostly eminem and tupac but i listen to rap in general lot too


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 28, 2010)

as of right now im listening to alesana <3


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 28, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> rap
> mostly eminem and tupac but i listen to rap in general lot too



lolcrap


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 29, 2010)

Little bit of everything, but I really like a lot of rock, ska, Australian music. Some favorites,
John Butler Trio
Dave Matthews Band
Sublime
Xavier Rudd
Reel Big Fish
Less Than Jake
Frank Sinatra 
Bob Marley
Phish
Grateful Dead
Django Reinhardt 
Radiohead
All kinds of ****.


----------



## Blake4512 (Apr 29, 2010)

I like that music...you know... that music you listen to. Yeah i think you know where i'm getting to lol.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 29, 2010)

Portugal. The Man, Radiohead, Rjd2, The Hives, AC/DC, Metallica, Green Day, Pinback, a lot of stuff.


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 29, 2010)

John Mayer
Eric Hutchinson
Jason Mraz
Bayside
Say Anything
Jack Johnson


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 29, 2010)

Can you guess? (Weezer)

Plus I love 90's alternative.

Weezer (90's version)
Nirvana 
Soundgarded
etc.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 29, 2010)

Nas
Kid Cudi
Eminem
Paramore
Linkin Park
Rhianna
One Republic
Blink 182
Fort Minor

In short, I pretty much listen to everything. Hip Hop, R&B, Rock, Pop, Mainstream...


----------



## MW1990 (Apr 29, 2010)

Industrial Jungle P*ssy Punk and Trip-Hop


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 29, 2010)

win!


----------



## TemurAmir (Apr 29, 2010)

Classical mostly... favorite composers are Mendelssohn, Bizet, and Dvorak.


----------



## blizzardmb (Apr 29, 2010)

um...bullet for my valentine, coheed and cambria, AFI, dream theater.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## EnterPseudonym (Apr 29, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Little bit of everything, but I really like a lot of rock, ska, Australian music. Some favorites,
> John Butler Trio
> Dave Matthews Band
> Sublime
> ...



ahhhh yeah. im kind of surprised that theres someone who listens to ska.

my favorite bands:
CCR
The Beatles

I have a lot of favorite singles, but not too many overall bands.


----------



## Sherwood (Apr 29, 2010)

rap especially andre nickatina <3


----------



## ianini (Apr 29, 2010)

This.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 29, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Little bit of everything, but I really like a lot of rock, ska, Australian music. Some favorites,
> ...




Why? For example, Sublime is hugely popular at most colleges, and Reel Big Fish and Less Than Jake are also fairly well known.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 29, 2010)

Chopin, Liszt, Beethoven, Mozart, Tchaikovsky, Brahms, Bartok, Bizet, Debussy, Schubert, Schumann, Bach, Vivaldi... you name it.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 29, 2010)

Dene said:


> Wow Tenacious D suck.
> 
> Dene listens to DEATH METAL and co. My favourite bands are:
> 
> ...


Nice for Korn and In Flames (saw them live and shook the hands of all band members )


----------



## (X) (Apr 29, 2010)

Melodic Death mostly
Be'lakor
Insomnium
Wintersun
Kalmah
Children of Bodom
Norther
In Flames
Made of Hate
Amon Amarth
Dethklok
Skyfire


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 29, 2010)

elimescube said:


> I don't know many cubers who listen to the same music as I do. Enlighten me:
> 
> Mother Mother
> Crystal Castles
> ...


----------



## (R) (Apr 29, 2010)

Mortification
Drowning pool (really old stuff)
The who
Alan parsons project
The eagles
rod Stewart
my favorite though has to be U2

Oh and by the way, could someone point me towards some really hardcore deathmetal, I'm looking to expand my horizons.


----------



## Johan444 (Apr 29, 2010)

(R) said:


> Mortification
> Drowning pool (really old stuff)
> The who
> Alan parsons project
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzw4x83cREc


----------



## Pembo (Apr 29, 2010)

(R) said:


> Alan parsons project



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Duj2oZIC8U

Oh, that line cracks me up everytime.

Loving the Parsons project anyway!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 29, 2010)

Robot Unicorn Attack


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 29, 2010)

Lady Gaga
Kesha
Owl City
Black Eyed Peas
3OH!3

and also musical soundtracks, I like listening to Wicked, Hairspray, and I have been really into Avenue Q lately.


----------



## Reptile (Apr 29, 2010)

In Flames
Infected Mushroom
HIM
Nightwish
Long list of random songs from random artists, mainly symphonic / melodeath metal.

Favourite cubing music is Infected Mushroom.


----------



## cubedude7 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sonata Arctica!
Fast songs really help during the solve


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Apr 30, 2010)

High school/university for me was the 90s, which by extension makes it my peak music listening period - my theory is that the best time for music is when you're in high school and college, and then music in general starts to suck after that. Then I listened to a lot of what they called "alternative" (Nirvana, Offpspring, Alice in Chains, Green Day, Nine Inch Nails), but my tastes have evolved as bands came and went. 

Nowadays, these guys repeatedly show up on my iPod playlist...
-Foo Fighters
-The Crystal Method
-BT
-Joe Satriani
-Linkin Park
-DJ Rap
-Me First and the Gimme Gimmes

While I do purchase new music, I haven't bought anything from a "new" artist in years.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 30, 2010)

Iron Maiden
AC/DC
Rush


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 30, 2010)

Robot unicorn attack song is my cellphone ringtone


----------



## Wucube (May 3, 2010)

I mainly listen to old school rap, like 2Pac, Mobb Deep, Immortal Technique, and Dead Prez


----------



## RubikMagicPuzzleToy (May 3, 2010)

ianini said:


> This.



YEEES!

My favorite bands are as follows:
The Living End (Probably their only American fan in existence)
Daft Punk 
Datarock
The Offspring
The Beatles
Run-DMC 

I also like Smash Mouth, Gnarls Barkley, Jon Lajoie, Bo Burnham, and I've gotten into a little Primus lately.

Edit: I also really love most 90s one-hit wonders. (Rap, rock, all of it)


----------



## Litz (May 3, 2010)

Muse.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 3, 2010)

Weezer (90's version)


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 3, 2010)

Z0MG PB OF 9.71 set while listening to the opening credits music of Modern Warfare 2!


----------



## wynalazca (May 3, 2010)

Litz said:


> Muse.



This.



Also (in no particular order):
Radiohead
MuteMath
The Juliana Theory
Weezer
Jimmy Eat World
Silversun Pickups
Days Away
Brand New
Incubus


----------



## Forte (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Thomas09 (May 3, 2010)

The Black Mages.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 3, 2010)

How about Good Music?


----------



## Thomas09 (May 3, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> How about Good Music?


Good is an ambiguous term. What is good music to you? That is what music you like.


----------



## adimare (May 3, 2010)

Keep the videos coming! It's nice to get exposed to a bunch of great music I wouldn't normally listen to.

I bring you Mr. Oscar Peterson:





And Mr. Astor Piazzolla:


----------

